#  > THEATER FORUM FORA >  > THEATER FORUM - ONDERWERPEN & FOTO'S >  >  OTT opleiding

## yannick

beste mensen,

ik ben nu pas begonnen met mijn middelbare school maar ik weet wel al wat ik later wil gaan doen. ik wil in een theater met licht gaan werken. kunnen jullie mij vertellen welke opleiding ik het beste kan gaan volgen ik woon in de buurt van Maastricht.

alvast bedankt,

yannick

----------


## moderator

We kunnen je in het bijzonder aanbevelen om te leren zoeken...
gaat je in welke opleiding dan ook heel wat kennis opleveren.

Gezien het educatieve karakter van je vraag onderstaand een linkje.
http://www.licht-geluid.nl/forum/top...06&whichpage=1

Prettig weekeinde nog!

----------

